# صنعت آلة تغير العالم ماذا أفعل ؟



## KADERNET (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

كثير مانسمع أن مثلا مصري اخترع كذا... واردني اخترع كذا... وعراقي كذا....، ولكن لم نرى شيئا بأعيننا ، أما أنا فإني شاب جزائري تقني في الالكترونيات ، ولكن كان اهتمامي الاكبر بالكهرباء وفي انتاجها وفي الطاقات المتجددة فقد قرأت عدة كتب وفهمت كيفية انتاجها وتحويلها وتعديلها ، ولكن انتاجها يعتمد على الوقود الاحفوري....، فكان هذا همي الاكبر ...فكنت دائم البحث..وبفضل من الله في يوم من الايام خطرت في بالي فكرة لنتاج آلة دورانية للانتاج حركة دائمة لاتتوقف أبدا.. ، وبدأت وتجارب الاولى كانت فاشلة ...إلى أن يأست وقلت في نفسي لايوجد شيئ هكذا وإلا كانو سيخترعونه...ولا يجيئ شاب بسيط مثلى و يصنع شيئ رهيب مثل هذا.......و انقطعت عن البحث وخرجت الفكرة من رأسي ، إلى غاية مشاهدتي لاحد الالات الميكانيكية في فلم وثائقي ...فعرفت الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه والذي جعلى ألتي لا تدور ..فسارعت إليها ...وكانت النتيجة مذهلة فقد درات الألة وبشكل مذهل لم أتوقعه ...ودورانها يشبه المحرك الكهربائي ولكن بدون كهرباء فهي ذاتية الحركة....بالعكس فهي التي تولد الكهرباء .
تقلولون لي كيف تعمل الالة وماهو مبدأ حركتها و هل هي ميكانكية أم كيمائية ........ أم ماذا ؟
سأقول لكم ولكن لا أستطيع أن أفشي سر عملها ؟ لأني لم أسجلها بعد باسمي لأني منذ يومين اخترعتها فقط .. و إني محتار ماذا أفعل ..هل يوجد مركز براءة اختراعات في جزائر...وصراحة إني أخاف أن ينسب عملي لشخص آخر .
مبدأ عمل الالة بسيط فهي دائرية الشكل تشبه العجلة ..وتعمد مبدأ أساسي في الميكانيك .. وهي مليئة بالمسننات ...و لا أستطيع أن أقول أكثر من هذا وهي لا تعتمد على الجاذبية كما الالة التي صنعها المخترع المصري .. وهي صغيرة الحجم تستطيع الصاقها بالعجلات فتصبح عندك سيارة تمشي بدون أي وقود .. وتستطيع الصاقها بمولد كهربائي ..فتصبح عندك كهرباء مجانية ..و تستطيع الصاقها بمروحية فتصبح عندك طوافة تطير لا تتوقف.......
ولكن الشيء الذي يحسب لها فهي ليست بطيئة الحركة مثل عجلات دواليب الماء بل بالعكس فه سريعة جدا مثل المحرك الكهربائي وهي تصدر صوت مثله ولكن منخفض قليلا...وهي قوية تستطيع أن تدور أي شيئ ..

أما طلبي لأعضاء المنتدى و المشرفين هو ماذا عليا أن أفعل؟
هل أسجلها في براءة الاختراع في بلدي...ولكن أخاف أن ينسب الى شخص آخر في دول الاوربية . لأني صراحة لأثق فيهم ، أم عليا أن أذهب إلى مركز اختراع دولي...وفي الاخير يوجهني لمن له تجربة....


----------



## KADERNET (29 أبريل 2010)

*اكتشفت اختراع يغير العالم ماذا أفعل ؟*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

كثير مانسمع أن مثلا مصري اخترع كذا... واردني اخترع كذا... وعراقي كذا....، ولكن لم نرى شيئا بأعيننا ، أما أنا فإني شاب جزائري تقني في الالكترونيات ، ولكن كان اهتمامي الاكبر بالكهرباء وفي انتاجها وفي الطاقات المتجددة فقد قرأت عدة كتب وفهمت كيفية انتاجها وتحويلها وتعديلها ، ولكن انتاجها يعتمد على الوقود الاحفوري....، فكان هذا همي الاكبر ...فكنت دائم البحث..وبفضل من الله في يوم من الايام خطرت في بالي فكرة لنتاج آلة دورانية للانتاج حركة دائمة لاتتوقف أبدا.. ، وبدأت وتجارب الاولى كانت فاشلة ...إلى أن يأست وقلت في نفسي لايوجد شيئ هكذا وإلا كانو سيخترعونه...ولا يجيئ شاب بسيط مثلى و يصنع شيئ رهيب مثل هذا.......و انقطعت عن البحث وخرجت الفكرة من رأسي ، إلى غاية مشاهدتي لاحد الالات الميكانيكية في فلم وثائقي ...فعرفت الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه والذي جعلى ألتي لا تدور ..فسارعت إليها ...وكانت النتيجة مذهلة فقد درات الألة وبشكل مذهل لم أتوقعه ...ودورانها يشبه المحرك الكهربائي ولكن بدون كهرباء فهي ذاتية الحركة....بالعكس فهي التي تولد الكهرباء .
تقلولون لي كيف تعمل الالة وماهو مبدأ حركتها و هل هي ميكانكية أم كيمائية ........ أم ماذا ؟
سأقول لكم ولكن لا أستطيع أن أفشي سر عملها ؟ لأني لم أسجلها بعد باسمي لأني منذ يومين اخترعتها فقط .. و إني محتار ماذا أفعل ..هل يوجد مركز براءة اختراعات في جزائر...وصراحة إني أخاف أن ينسب عملي لشخص آخر .
مبدأ عمل الالة بسيط فهي دائرية الشكل تشبه العجلة ..وتعمد مبدأ أساسي في الميكانيك .. وهي مليئة بالمسننات ...و لا أستطيع أن أقول أكثر من هذا وهي لا تعتمد على الجاذبية كما الالة التي صنعها المخترع المصري .. وهي صغيرة الحجم تستطيع الصاقها بالعجلات فتصبح عندك سيارة تمشي بدون أي وقود .. وتستطيع الصاقها بمولد كهربائي ..فتصبح عندك كهرباء مجانية ..و تستطيع الصاقها بمروحية فتصبح عندك طوافة تطير لا تتوقف.......
ولكن الشيء الذي يحسب لها فهي ليست بطيئة الحركة مثل عجلات دواليب الماء بل بالعكس فه سريعة جدا مثل المحرك الكهربائي وهي تصدر صوت مثله ولكن منخفض قليلا...وهي قوية تستطيع أن تدور أي شيئ ..

أما طلبي لأعضاء المنتدى و المشرفين هو ماذا عليا أن أفعل؟
هل أسجلها في براءة الاختراع في بلدي...ولكن أخاف أن ينسب الى شخص آخر في دول الاوربية . لأني صراحة لأثق فيهم ، أم عليا أن أذهب إلى مركز اختراع دولي...وفي الاخير يوجهني لمن له تجربة....


----------



## د حسين (29 أبريل 2010)

*الله أكبر*

الله أكبر
ماذا أقول ؟؟؟؟
يا أخي العب غيرها .....​


----------



## A3sh (29 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يهديك و يشفيك


----------



## m7mdsand (29 أبريل 2010)

اعمل شاي اخي الكريم 
يعني والله اني مش فاهم كيف مهندس وكيف بتقولي محرك ذاتي الحركه وحركة دائمه 
هو الجزء الاول من موضوعك مهم لازم يكون في شرح لطريقه الحصول على براءة اختراع 
بس الجزء الثاني ما عجبني ابدا


----------



## m7mdsand (29 أبريل 2010)

الصاقها بالعجلات فتصبح عندك سيارة تمشي بدون أي وقود .. وتستطيع الصاقها بمولد كهربائي ..فتصبح عندك كهرباء مجانية ..و تستطيع الصاقها بمروحية فتصبح عندك طوافة تطير لا تتوقف.......
ولكن الشيء الذي يحسب لها فهي ليست بطيئة الحركة مثل عجلات دواليب الماء بل بالعكس فه سريعة جدا مثل المحرك الكهربائي وهي تصدر صوت مثله ولكن منخفض قليلا...وهي قوية تستطيع أن تدور أي شيئ 

انتا سمعت عن قانون حفظ الطاقه ؟


----------



## KADERNET (29 أبريل 2010)

أنا لا أبحث عن أشخاص يجادلونني و لكن أبحث عن أشخاص يساعدونني . وقريبا سأضع فييدو للآلة على اليوتوب و سأضع لكم الرابط في الموقع .


----------



## KADERNET (29 أبريل 2010)

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## م.عماد ك (29 أبريل 2010)

د حسين قال:


> الله أكبر​
> 
> 
> ماذا أقول ؟؟؟؟​
> يا أخي العب غيرها .....​


يا أخ د.حسين هنا الأخ يطلب نصيحة ....فلما الهجوم عليه والإستهزاء به 
وأنت يا أخA3sh هداك الله (هذا ما إدخرته لأخيك من جواب) !؟
تقول له (ربنا يهديك و يشفيك)
طلب الهداية فهمناه أما الشفاء ...فلا .... !!! أمن مرض تدعوا له ...أو إستهزاء به؟!​ 

إتقوا الله في قولكم
إن يكن كاذبا فعليه كذبه وإن كان صادقا...... قد يأتيكم من عبق إختراعه منفعة ....أليس كذلك
فلما التجريح ....لما.........ألم تسمعا بقوله تعالى​ 
( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)
وأقول
أني في الأصل دراستي ميكانيكية ..قبل الخوض في دراسات أخرى.. وتصعب علي ..ميكانيكا.. الفكرة كما شرح الأخ ,ولكن لا أنفي 
لأني لا أزال جاهلا ولن أصل كما أن غيري لن يصل لأعلى مراتب العلم وكل عنده بمقدار
فأتقيا الله في خلقه لأنكما كما الكثير لم تؤتيا من العلم إلا قليلا

الأخ صاحب الموضوع عليك بالإطلاع على موضوع الأخ د.محمد باشراحيل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174501.html​


----------



## رشيد الديزل (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يهدي الجميع بدل ماتشجع تحطمو الواحد لانكم عاجزيز عن فعل اي شي انا انصح ان تاخذ برائة الاختراع وهذه مهم جداَ


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 أبريل 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> يا أخ د.حسين هنا الأخ يطلب نصيحة ....فلما الهجوم عليه والإستهزاء به
> وأنت يا أخA3sh هداك الله (هذا ما إدخرته لأخيك من جواب) !؟
> تقول له (ربنا يهديك و يشفيك)
> طلب الهداية فهمناه أما الشفاء ...فلا .... !!! أمن مرض تدعوا له ...أو إستهزاء به؟!​
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم فهذا ما نعانية بالمنتدى 

من سخريه واستهزاء 

ولا تشجيع على الاختراع فلماذا ؟

مع العلم بانه تم تسجيل اكثر من براءة اختراع لتلك المحركات عالميا وهى تقدم كمادة علمية فريدة 
لا قانون حفظ الطاقة لا يعتبره الاجانب اله لهم بل هو قانون من صنع البشر وقال العلماء بانه يمكن ان يكون غير كامل او غير صحيح 


[ ]Scientists and engineers accept the possibility that the current understanding of the laws of physics may be incomplete or incorrect; a perpetual motion device may not be impossible, but overwhelming evidence would be required to justify rewriting the laws of physics.” 


ترجمة من الاخ المشرف تؤيد هذا الكلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا : للأمانة العلمية ولما ورد في المقال فإن ترجمة الجزء الذي ورد بالمقال وخاصة الجزء المحدد بالخط الأخضر هي :
إن العلماء والمهندسين يتقبلوا إحتمالية أن المفهوم الحالي لقوانين الفيزياء (الطبيعة) ممكن ان يكون غير كامل او غير صحيح ؛ ومن الممكن ان يكون جهاز دائم الحركة غير مستحيل ، ولكن يتطلب ذلك دليل دامغ (ماحق=Overwhelming ) يكون مبرراً لأعادة كتابة قوانين الفيزياء.

فهل نقبل ان نكون مثل هؤلاء العلماء والمهندسين 
ام علينا منع العلم ومحاربته ومهاجمة كل من ياتى باختراع جديد ومحرك جديد من تلك المحركات 
فالله المستعان على ما تصفون


----------



## ricielectric (30 أبريل 2010)

*Do you have great new invention ideas?*

If you have what you believe to be a great idea for an invention, and you don't know what to do next, maybe I can give you some ideas and/or direction for your next step in developing your new invention ideas.
*Step 1. Protect your new invention ideas*

If you ever end up in court over your invention, you need conclusive evidence of when you thought of your idea. In the United States the rightful owner of a patent is the one who thought of it first, not the one who patented it first.
So what you need to do is to write down your new idea as simply and plainly as you can, and then have three or four credible non-relatives witness your document stating that they understand the inventions and dating their signature. It's usually a good idea to include drawings or sketches as well. 
So in the future, if there is any dispute as to when you came up with your idea, you have witnesses that can testify in court, as to when you showed them your idea. 
You might want to consider writing it in an approved inventor's journal - a book specially designed with numbered pages so that it is difficult to add information later. There are numerous sources, just search the internet for them. 
Once you've established the date that you thought of your idea, you have to follow a few simple rules to avoid losing your protection. If you do not do anything to develop your idea within one year, then your idea becomes part of the public domain and you lose your right to obtain a patent. 
So keep a file where you can put notes, receipts, etc. in, and at least do something that leaves a paper record you can file away in case you end up in court someday over one of your new invention ideas.
If you disclose your idea in a publication like a newspaper or magazine, that starts a one year period in which you must file a patent, or you lose your right to file.. 
Just because you have never seen your great idea in a store doesn't mean it's patentable or marketable. According to the patent office, less than 3% of issued patents ever make it to the marketplace. 
If an invention has ever existed, anywhere, at any time, created by any person, you can't patent it - it's already been invented! And the U.S. Patent office searches world wide when they process your patent application. 
You can do your own patent search using several online resources, but if you have determined that you have a viable and marketable invention, I would recommend that you hire a competent patent attorney to have a professional prior-art patent search done, to make sure your idea hasn't already been thought of, wasting your valuable time and money. 
Don't stop with a patent search, find and read trade journals related to the target industry, and search the internet. Maybe your great idea is in use somewhere and not patented

US patent website
http://www.uspto.gov



*مكتب براءات الاختراع لمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية
http://www.gccpo.org/

----------------

اما في بعض الدول الغربية 

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
http://www.uspto.gov/

المملكة المتحدة
http://www.ipo.gov.uk/

اليابان
http://www.jpo.go.jp/


أستراليا
http://www.ipaustralia.gov.au/​*

الجمهورية العربية السورية 
فهذا عنوان الجمعية السورية للمخترعين
http://www.syrianinventors.org/index3.htm


الجمهورية العربية المصرية 
أكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجيا ​

http://www.asrt.sci.eg/ar/​

هذا رابط لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية
King Abdulaziz City For Science and Tecnology

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/ar/Pages/default.aspx

وهذا رابط لطلب براءاة غختراع حتى وإن كلت من خارج المملكة 
فكثير من البراءات المسجلة من خارج المملكة

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/ar/innovation/patents/pages/patentsforms.aspx

الجمعية العلمية الملكية الأردنية 

http://www.rss.gov.jo/Index_a.aspx

المركز الأردني للإبداعات

http://www.jic.jo/arabic/index.php?o...d=34&Itemid=28


----------



## amrcat (30 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز ..................ولكن هل عندك اثبات على ذلك


----------



## حسام محي الدين (30 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله يارب يوفقك طبعا انا قراة تعليقات الزملاء بس ياخى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ويا اخوانى برجاء ان احد له طريق الافاده فليتفضل ولا مش عارف يوفر وقت الكتابه ويا اخى الكريم يارب يتم عليه نعمتك وياوفقك والله انا عندى اختراع مماثل بس بيشتغل بزيت الهيدرولك بس علشان ضيع الحقوق وقلة الامكنات سوف لايرى النور والله المستعان


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 أبريل 2010)

مشاريعكم سوف ترى النور بأذن الله وسأبحث معكم على من يساعدكم واعلموا أنكم سوف تجدون التحديات النفسية أكثر من العقلية أما مسألة حفظ الحقوق فوالله ما وجدت في بلادنا العربية غير الأهمال ولكني سوف أبذل الجهد لمساعدتكم حتى ولو كان بالدعاء ولكن لا تيأسوا...
فمن طلع القمر ونزل أعماق البحار وطار بالطائرة لم يستخفوا به في بلاده ولكنهم قدروا مجهوده....الله المستعان وبلغني بأخباركم دائما حتى لا ينقطع الخيط...
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (30 أبريل 2010)

هذا ما أجده دائما من الأخ A3sh دائما المواقف السلبيه هداه الله الى ما يحبه يرضاه


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2010)

أيها الأخوة، رفقا، حتى الآن الأخ لم يطلب أموالا من أحد
نحن نعرف أنه بنسبة 99.9% كلامه غير صحيح، فلماذا نهاجمه ونفترض سوء النية، فلنفترض أنه مخدوع مثله مثل كثيرين غيره، وسيعرف حتما فيما بعد أنه مخطيء، فلا تقسو عليه
كما أنه من الواضح أنه ليس على استعداد لمناقشة تفاصيل "اختراعه" لذا فالحوار سيكون مثل حوار الطرشان، كلٌ يتكلم في اتجاه
وهو بنفسه قال أنا لا أريد جدلا أي أنه لا يريد أن يناقشه أحد في اختراعه، لذا فمهما قلتم فلن يقتنع بخطئه
ادعو له بالهداية والتوفيق، هذا أفضل


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2010)

أيها الأخوة، رفقا، حتى الآن الأخ لم يطلب أموالا من أحد
نحن نعرف أنه بنسبة 99.9% كلامه غير صحيح، فلماذا نهاجمه ونفترض سوء النية، فلنفترض أنه مخدوع مثله مثل كثيرين غيره، وسيعرف حتما فيما بعد أنه مخطيء، فلا تقسو عليه
كما أنه من الواضح أنه ليس على استعداد لمناقشة تفاصيل "اختراعه" لذا فالحوار سيكون مثل حوار الطرشان، كلٌ يتكلم في اتجاه
وهو بنفسه قال أنا لا أريد جدلا أي أنه لا يريد أن يناقشه أحد في اختراعه، لذا فمهما قلتم فلن يقتنع بخطئه
ادعو له بالهداية والتوفيق، هذا أفضل


----------



## engineer sameer (30 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم كادر نت:
المواضيع التي يتم عرضها في هذا المنتدى يتم اعتماد تاريخ لها، وعند نشرك لهذا الاختراع المذهل ينظري إن أمكن إيجاده؛ فتحتفظ بنشرك له في نفس التاريخ، ولذلك من ينسبه لنفسه فإنه بإمكانك أن تحاكمه.
وإن كانت الفكرة على قدر المظنون فإن الاخوة المشرفين في هذا المنتدى بالتأكيد سيقومون بالإشدة بإختراعك في أغلب المراكز الهندسية والمنتديات كذلك، وبذلك لن تفقد حقك والله أعلم.
تحياتي لك أيها المخترع الصغير.


----------



## هارون الرشيد (30 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أيها الأخوة، رفقا، حتى الآن الأخ لم يطلب أموالا من أحد
> نحن نعرف أنه بنسبة 99.9% كلامه غير صحيح، فلماذا نهاجمه ونفترض سوء النية، ادعو له بالهداية والتوفيق، هذا أفضل




اخي الفاضل 

وهل هناك افتراض لسوء نية اكثر من هذه الارقام الفائقة الدقة في عصر النسبية للنجاح ؟


ارحموا من في الارض يرحكم من في السماء ولا تحاكموا الناس على افكارهم وابحاثهم في العلوم
لاحظ انه لم يكفر بتفكيره فالخيال العلمي والبحث العلمي ليس عملا كفرا مستوجب الدعاء له بالهداية في معناها المتبادر للذهن من سياق كلامك على انه كافر
ابحاث العلم تحمل الفشل او النجاح فقط وكم من فشل وفشل وفشل قاد للنجاح العلمي

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## General michanics (30 أبريل 2010)

لا تعليق


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (30 أبريل 2010)

لا ماعليك ياصاحب الإختراع
ترى الشباب طفشو من كثر الإختراعات الوهميه
وحتى لو جبت مقاطع فيدو بتتكذب لسهولة الخداع
المطلوب وانا اخوك إنك بعد ما تسجل براعة الإختراع
تجتمع مع المشرفين ويذكرو شهادتهم وينزلون الصور خاصة الأعضاء النقاد والمعارضين
حتى تقطع الشك باليقين
هنا أنا أقدر أصدق أما كذا طبيعة النفس أي شيء جديد مبهم لا تقبله خصوصا بعد تجارب مظنيه وفاشله وكل القوانين ضده
تحيتي لك


----------



## zamalkawi (30 أبريل 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> وهل هناك افتراض لسوء نية اكثر من هذه الارقام الفائقة الدقة في عصر النسبية للنجاح ؟



افتراض سوء النية يعني أن صاحب الاختراع يكذب ويعرف أنه يكذب، أما افتراض حسن النية يعني أن هناك احتمال 99.9% أن يكون مخدوعا واحتمال 0.1% أن يكون كلامه صحيحا فعلا كما وصفه

وهناك فارق كبير بين أن يكون المرء مخدوعا وبين أن يكون كاذبا، الأول حسن النية، وهذا ما أفترضه، والثاني سيء النية ولديه بالتأكيد غرض خبيث من وراء الكذب، وهذا ما أستبعده​ 
أما لماذا 99.9% فهذا راجع لأن الاختراع وفقا لما وصفه الأخ المخترع يكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة ويؤدي إلى محرك دائم الحركة، وحيث أن هذا القانون أثبت نجاحا على مدار مئات وربما آلاف السنين، فاحتمالات انكساره واهية جدا، وحتى لو كان القانون غير صحيح أو توجد حالات لا ينطبق عليها، فهذه الحالات لم تكتشف حتى الآن، رغم آلاف المحاولات الفاشلة لصنع محرك دائم الحركة، لذا فالأقرب للواقع هو أن تكون هذه محاولة فاشلة أخرى، أما أن تكون محاولة ناجحة، فهو احتمال قائم بالفعل ولكنه وفقا للمعطيات التاريخية، احتمال ضعيف جدا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم فهذا ما نعانية بالمنتدى
> 
> من سخريه واستهزاء
> 
> ...


 
لقد أوردت ترجمة ما ورد بالمقال ..
كما أن ذلك لايدل على إثبات ان قانون الطاقة غير فاعل
( حيث لم يتم إثبات كسره) ​ 
النتيجة انه حتى الآن لايوجد ما يبرر إعادة كتابة قوانين الفيزياء.​ 
ولإعادة صياغة هذا القانون نحتاج إلى أدلة دامغة وبراهين تثبت ان محركات الحركة الدائمة 
(بعد ان مددناها بطاقةٍ إبتدائية ) غير مستحيلة .​ 
تظل العملية كما هي فلم يأت احد حتى الآن بذلك.​ 
ملاحظة وتنويه :
أرجو من كافة الأعضاء مراعاة الإلتزام بما ورد بشروط وقوانين الملتقى
وسوف تحذف كافة المشاركات التي تحمل بين طياتها همزا ولمزا .. 
وكلمات نابية تخدش الأداب العامة للتحاور والخطاب . ​ 
لقد تركت بعض المشاركات للتعرف على نوعية الخطاب لدى البعض 
لأن الحذف قد لايجدي فتعاد الكرة .. كا ان مخالفة الشروط 
يؤدي إلى الإيقاف .. والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل. ​


----------



## A3sh (1 مايو 2010)

و كأن الأمر تحدي لقوانيين الفزياء ليس إلا
أي فرد يريد ان يثبت خطاء قانون حفظ الطاقة يضع اثبات رياضي كامل و ليس فيديوهات اليوتيوب و لا كلام عن محركات و همية


----------



## هارون الرشيد (1 مايو 2010)

a3sh قال:


> و كأن الأمر تحدي لقوانيين الفزياء ليس إلا
> أي فرد يريد ان يثبت خطاء قانون حفظ الطاقة يضع اثبات رياضي كامل و ليس فيديوهات اليوتيوب و لا كلام عن محركات و همية



الله ينور عليك 
فعلا البحث العلمي تحدي وهذا هو سر تقدم الغرب العلمي 
:75::20::75:​


----------



## A3sh (1 مايو 2010)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> الله ينور عليك
> فعلا البحث العلمي تحدي وهذا هو سر تقدم الغرب العلمي
> :75::20::75:​



البحث العلمي هو تحدي لمشكلة ما و ليس لقوانيين الفزياء يا أخ هارون
لوكان الأمر تحدي قوانيين الفزياء لكان كل عالم قضي عمره محاولا اثبات خطأ القوانيين و لم حدث تقدم خطوه واحده
أي شخص يتكلم عن محرك دائم عليه أن يثبت رياضيا أولأ خطاء قانون حفظ الطاقة ثم يبدع كما يشأ


----------



## all.11 (1 مايو 2010)

أتمنى لك أخي التوفيق إن كان ماتقول حقا و في هذه الحالة عليك تعميم هذا العلم ليكون لك لا عليك


----------



## azeeez76 (1 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين​ 
اخي الكريم في البداية اسال الله الهداية لنا جميعا ولاكن ارجو ان لاتكون قد اخذت الفكرة الخطا 
اخي الكريم اول شيء حاول ان تسجل براءة اختراعك كما اوضح اخواني وبعد ان تنتهي من تسجيله لا تتوقع الملايين من وراءه لانك قد تهاجم او او او .....الخ 
ان خط الدفاع الاول لاي اختراع مشابه هو نشرة للعامة لان شركات الطاقة لن تسمح لك باستعماله او تركك تتربح من ورائه .
اسال الله لك التوفيق ان كنت صادقا .​ 

هذا الكلام من وجهة نظر شخصية ارجو ان يتم الرد ان كان هناك اي خطا غير متعمد من قبلي​ 



م/عبدالعزيز​


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد ماكنات تتحرك لوحدها في الاسواق بدون اي مصدر طاقة لكن معروف ان هذه الاجهزة اذا تعرضة لاي قوة احتكاك او معاكسة لقوتها ستتوقف مباشرة ويمكن ايقافها بالاصبع وليس تحريك سيارة


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (2 مايو 2010)

نتمنى من الاخ المشارك ان يتم توضيح العمل عن طريق عمل presentation على power point ليتم التعليق على ذلك اما طريقة طرح الموضوع فهذا غير مستحب اما عملية التوثيق فيتم ذلك عن طريق السوال من اقرب جامعة


----------



## str (2 مايو 2010)

يا اخي العزيز اتمنى لك التوفيق 
اخترعت الة تغير العالم ولا تعلم ماذا تفعل ؟
اما ان تضع ابحاثك على الملتقى ليتم مناقشتها والحكم عليها او ان تذهب لتسجيل براءة اختراع باسمك وبعدها تكتب الموضوع او لا تكتب مثل هذه المواضيع التي كثرت ولا فائدة منها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 مايو 2010)

KADERNET قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> كثير مانسمع أن مثلا مصري اخترع كذا... واردني اخترع كذا... وعراقي كذا....، ولكن لم نرى شيئا بأعيننا ، أما أنا فإني شاب جزائري تقني في الالكترونيات ، ولكن كان اهتمامي الاكبر بالكهرباء وفي انتاجها وفي الطاقات المتجددة فقد قرأت عدة كتب وفهمت كيفية انتاجها وتحويلها وتعديلها ، ولكن انتاجها يعتمد على الوقود الاحفوري....، فكان هذا همي الاكبر ...فكنت دائم البحث..وبفضل من الله في يوم من الايام خطرت في بالي فكرة لنتاج آلة دورانية للانتاج حركة دائمة لاتتوقف أبدا.. ، وبدأت وتجارب الاولى كانت فاشلة ...إلى أن يأست وقلت في نفسي لايوجد شيئ هكذا وإلا كانو سيخترعونه...ولا يجيئ شاب بسيط مثلى و يصنع شيئ رهيب مثل هذا.......و انقطعت عن البحث وخرجت الفكرة من رأسي ، إلى غاية مشاهدتي لاحد الالات الميكانيكية في فلم وثائقي ...فعرفت الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه والذي جعلى ألتي لا تدور ..فسارعت إليها ...وكانت النتيجة مذهلة فقد درات الألة وبشكل مذهل لم أتوقعه ...ودورانها يشبه المحرك الكهربائي ولكن بدون كهرباء فهي ذاتية الحركة....بالعكس فهي التي تولد الكهرباء .
> تقلولون لي كيف تعمل الالة وماهو مبدأ حركتها و هل هي ميكانكية أم كيمائية ........ أم ماذا ؟
> ...


 الأخ kadernet 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في اقتراحك
 اختراعك فريد من نوعه
..
اولا ; ارجومراسلة من تثق فيه من المشرفين على الخاص
ويمكنك كتابة اقتراح بقسم الاقتراحات والشكاوي
للمشرف العام والتوصل معه
ثانيا ; لقد كتبت مشاركتك وتركتها بدون تعليق على مداخلات الاعضاء
لذا فالموضوع مقفل
وفقك الله .. وهيأ لك سبل النجاح.
​


----------

